# Mines #35 - March 2011



## sYnc_below (Mar 23, 2011)

Plan A was wet and we really needed a boat, nobody had the balls to see how deep it was so I waded on in anyway just to find out. It was thigh deep, cold and I wasn't wearing waders, seeing as I was now wet I pushed on for a while to see if things dried up....they didn't.

We aborted and switched locations to Roof Fall City and I tried out a new toy recommended to me by a well known drainer (thanks for the tip in the unlikely event you are reading this...), a portable LED array that uses 64 LED's on full power or 36 LED's on reduced power, it has a 'daylight' colour temperature of 5,500K and outputs 480 lumens. I got it wrong really and placed it too near the shots so the backlit shots are a bit overcooked, next time I'll try diffusing it or placing it further away...

Usual rules apply...No names, no locations, just pictures of somewhere. Don't ask for locations because I won't tell you, just enjoy the shots.

Thanks for looking


----------



## gingrove (Mar 23, 2011)

Yet another set of first class pictures! You find some great places, thanks for letting the rest of us see them.


----------



## lost (Mar 23, 2011)

Grand photos, I like the sound of the LED array.


----------



## sed (Mar 23, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> nobody had the balls to see how deep it was so I waded on in anyway just to find out. It was thigh deep, cold and I wasn't wearing waders, seeing as I was now wet I pushed on for a while to see if things dried up....they didn't.



Lol! That is pure hard core exploring! Well done, and great pictures - thanks for sharing.


----------



## sYnc_below (Mar 23, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Yet another set of first class pictures!



Thank you for your kind words, I can see faults in them all though sadly...I must try harder


----------



## King Al (Mar 23, 2011)

Another fantastic selection tocsin, pics look good to me


----------



## vwdirtboy (Mar 23, 2011)

gotta love Ironstone just for the colours


----------



## FLEXX (Mar 23, 2011)

some good shots there fella love number 5


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very good - what are those purpley blue deposits? Quartz, fluorite or just plain old ironstone,?Maybe even tin? From the look of the pickwork, I would say some explosives and then hewn with drills, so probably not that old and could even have been used commercially in the last 20 years. But then again, I could be wrong on all counts I do love a good puzzle...!


----------



## davetdi (Mar 24, 2011)

O'er those roof falls look recent, been to that place not long ago and didnt see those.


----------



## nelly (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice!!!

That 5th shot is absolute quality, I love reflection shots


----------



## sYnc_below (Mar 25, 2011)

davetdi said:


> O'er those roof falls look recent, been to that place not long ago and didnt see those.



They have been there years.


----------



## davetdi (Mar 25, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> They have been there years.



ok, must had missed them then!

how far did you venture in as it must be pretty wet down there at the moment?


----------



## V70 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice, well lit shots. I especially like the pic of the flooded tunnel


----------



## Parkus. (Mar 25, 2011)

Fascinating, as per usual 

Could the blue/purple be calcium carbonate? Although saying that is looks more slate-like.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome pics, awesome place!


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 2, 2011)

Great pics thanks for sharing, wouldn't mind some more info on the led light though.


----------



## sYnc_below (Apr 2, 2011)

swanseamale47 said:


> Great pics thanks for sharing, wouldn't mind some more info on the led light though.



You've got mail


----------



## filmknight (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice explore and pics. I hope I can find somewhere similar in my neck of the woods in Dorset.


----------

